# What bird?



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had cockateils for a good few years, now i am thinking about what bird i would get next. I would like something more parroty, but not too noisey. What would you recomend?


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

PARROLETS!
love the little things
or a a ringneck?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Poicephalus species, pionus or parrotlet i particularly like meyers parrots in the poicephalus group and senegals








<<< Beautiful example of a senegal


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Tell me about the birds please? Pro`s and con`s.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Senegal!!! I'd never heard of them before i went to a shop looking for a Tiel.. 
I saw this young hand reared one, he let me stroke his neck and he was super sweet. Cost £400..which is pretty good for a Parrot i think. Hes small, but has an amazing personality. He mimicks - says Hello, Gives Kisses, Wolf Whistles, and copies other Whistling tunes. He does tricks like going upside down on my finger for a sunflower seed, or spinning round. He loves fruit and veg and is pretty easy to feed and i'd defo recommend them to anybody looking for a first parrot. Hes just so interactive and playful, yet i can leave him for the day if i'm out and he plays with the toys in his cage. I would recommend a cage as big as you can have though, as they do a lot of moving round and don't like small spaces. : victory:


----------



## Lord Monty (Jul 1, 2009)

well parrolets are called amazons in minature there quite quiet normally but can be vocal and there a real nice bird to get from a young age!
the cage should be a pretty good size and it needs daily interaction
i also REALLY like plum headed parrakeet's! 

i tihnk thats a good page to look at
Parrotlets Scotland - Caring for Parrotlets


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lots of pics of him...my phone camera has a funny flash and it makes the contrast really high...sorry !


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

anything parroty is noisy compared to the usual smaller pet birds, steer well clear of most conures, most noisy, worse than our amazons and parrots.
ringneck, not a parrot, but likeish, and tameable from a young age and not quite as noisey as the others.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Noise is relative to each individual, so what you may think is loud/annoying might seem totally fine to others. I for one cant stand shrill type noises so tiels, ringnecks, conures make me shudder, but amazons & macaws are no issue :lol2:

Best thing to do is find a species you think you may like, then see if you can find some making noise on Youtube, or go meet some in person.....oh & when listening to them on the Internet, make sure your speakers are full blast :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd go for a Green-Cheeked Conure. They are more parroty than a Cockatiel, aren't as noisy as some other parrots, they are colourful & when hand-reared they are fantastic little companions.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

Grren checked conures are cute, and arnt that noisey, but stay away from sun conures, they have a horrible shrill and scream on them! our adults are down the garden and can be heard at the shops lol! Also amazons are loud, our eclectus doesnt scream so thats another possablity but they are expensive!


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

ahh, sun conures are stunning, and im keeping my tame pair, just awsome,(but yes deafaning)!!!!
the eclectus are a beautiful parokeet, very pretty
amazons are noisy but its not an uncomftable noise if you know what i mean.
like he said conures as a rule, especially the smaller nandays, jesus, proper row.....


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i wouldn't recomend a ringneck. they're more suited to avairy life and even if you find a tame one, they're difficult to keep tame.

senegals are fab and not too expensive, i paid £90 for mine but i more rescued her than bought her. but that's another story entirely. pionus are good parrot, again not really expensive to buy, not too loud but very affectionate. mine makes lots of cute whistley noises, and some of them are even in tune lol. or look at conures or something that hasn't been mentioned, caiques.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

parrotlets are awesome, heres a picture of 2 of mine










we also have green cheek and maroon bellied conures, ours arent hand reared so not able to be handled but are amazing birds and the hand reared ones are just super dooper amazing!!!


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

i have 1 of my pairs of black head caiques left, im keeping as they are just an awsome bird, stunning looking with big white bellies.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

A nice little orange bellied Senegal parrot not too small very friendly not too noisy and you can get hand reared babys for around £150 or if you can find one a jardines parrot size of a White front amazon but without the loud noise


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Malymaz said:


> A nice little orange bellied Senegal parrot not too small very friendly not too noisy and you can get hand reared babys for around £150 or if you can find one a jardines parrot size of a White front amazon but without the loud noise


 
Is that a typo?? Thats the price you pay these days for a parent reared breeding bird........... hand reared are approx double that now.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeh mine was £400...Never seen them much cheaper than at least £350


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

*Nope not a typo*



carlycharlie said:


> Is that a typo?? Thats the price you pay these days for a parent reared breeding bird........... hand reared are approx double that now.


No not a typo that's the price between £150 £175 that we and other private breeders have been charging for a few years haven't put the prices up because the Market has been slow the last few years! yes you will get a shops selling them for double that just like most private breeders sell African greys for 450 to 500 but cheapest in a pet shop I've found is around £800 try joining the parrot society and check there classifieds for some of the best birds


----------

